# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Minihidraulica >  Ayuda por favor

## blancuchita

Hola estoy realizando un máster de energias renovables y necesito las horas equivalentes de funcionamiento de las centrales minihidraulicas. Supuestamente existen unas estadísticas oficiales que no encuentro, ¿Alguien puede decirem donde puedo encontrarlas? 

Muchas gracias de ante mano

----------


## Luján

> Hola estoy realizando un máster de energias renovables y necesito las horas equivalentes de funcionamiento de las centrales minihidraulicas. Supuestamente existen unas estadísticas oficiales que no encuentro, ¿Alguien puede decirem donde puedo encontrarlas? 
> 
> Muchas gracias de ante mano


Hola blancuchita.

En algún otro hilo ya se ha preguntado eso mismo, y se ha respondido.

Usa el buscador del foro para dar con el hilo en cuestión.

----------


## blancuchita

Gracias,  ya lo he leido pero no se da la información de donde estan las estadisticas oficiales de las horas equivalentes de funcionamiento de las centrales minihidraulucas.

La verdad que ya no se donde buscar...

Pero gracias por contestar

----------


## Elvar

Buenas, lo único que se me ocurre es que urges por la página de REE (red electrica española) para averiguar la potencia instalada en centrales minihidraulicas y la energía generada.

Sabiendo que la energia=Potencia x tiempo pues puedes despejar las horas (equivalentes) de funcionamiento al 100%

Si además tienes en cuenta que en un año hay (24*365) 8760 horas pues el % de tiempo en funcionamiento de las mismas.

Creo que esos datos estan en la pagina esta yo usé, para una exposición algo parecido para comparar la "disponibilidad" de los distintos tipos de energía.

espero que te sirva, Ah! estate muy atenta a las distintas unidades, si están en GW*hr o en kW o como aparecen.

----------

